

The 2015 Ad Blocking Report - kp25
http://blog.pagefair.com/2015/ad-blocking-report/

======
ChuckMcM
There is an interesting death spiral here. The Ads get annoying so the
slightly annoyed block them, that reduces Ad revenue so the Ads get more
annoying to get more clicks, which induces even more people to block them,
rinse and repeat until all the Ad agencies stop buying Ads on sites that don't
force readers to disable ad blockers, and sites go to a pay wall or allow ads
model, and then sites virality suffers because nobody randomly reads a site
just to see if its interesting, if it forces them to turn off adblocking or
pay money.

At some point its going to be profitable to run a subscription web site, and
when that happens, well its game over for free content.

